

Ask HN: Inspire me, Boston - timosky

Hi HN,<p>I'm from Melbourne (Australia, not Florida) and soon I'll be heading to Boston. I have read a lot about the hacker culture there, and PG's 'Cities and Ambition' essay, so I'm keen to see what the big deal is about, and I reckon there are a few people from there here.<p>Where should I go?  Where should I hang out and soak it up, what (or who) should I make sure I see? What inspires you about Boston?<p>Thanks!
======
hotshothenry
Boston is an amazing city. Have lived here for most of my life (after moving
here from Armenia when I was 7) I can honestly say it's my favorite city in
the US, and I've been to Miami, NYC, LA. It's very similar to a European city
as you're going to get in the states, people are nice, the city feels homely
(not too big yet big enough to have a lot to do). I know this doesn't answer
your hacker-related questions, but just giving you my perspective of the city.
Come visit and see if you like it.

------
bemmu
When are you going? I'm from Finland and going to Boston for the first time
next month.

~~~
timosky
Later on this week - exactly when depends on my work schedule though.

